# PWNin' Pinto Contest!



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Post all your pretty pintos! The contest will end and we will vote on December 12th for the viewer favorite. 

Any pinto horse of any breed is eligible to enter. We will have three winners: a mare, a stallion, and a gelding.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Lakota-5 y-o Gelding.

How many pics can we post? I'll just do one for now.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

One per horse, but you can enter up to three horses; one mare, one stallion, and one gelding. :wink:


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Gunnar my 9 y/o gelding


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't know if I can post 2 horses, but if not just choose the first horse please!

The first one is my paint gelding PintoBean
and the second one is my old paint mare Diamond and her stud colt Lancer


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Gelding & Mare


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Scooter-aka-Scootiful


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

This is Tess and we would like to enter for the mare section  I hope that it is ok that i posted 2 pictures as i couldnt choose which on that i liked the most!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Anyone else want to enter?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Gidget
Mare


----------



## El Bey Angel (Dec 9, 2010)

Fun thread, I love pintos. Beautiful horses everyone!!

Here's my mom's gelding:









And my brother's mare:


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

Might be too late, but in case I'm not, here's my 9 y/o gelding.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Hope I am in time, here are mine.

Duster-AQHA-Gelding









Beamer-NSH-Mare









Marco-Mini/Shetland-Gelding









Legs-NSH-Mare


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

*contest closed! Voting now!*


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yaya  how will it be judged?


----------

